# Amnesia No Snapchat Tinder Adventures Pt3 PREVIEW Get ur questions in HURRY



## Amnesia (Sep 21, 2020)

*I donrt have time to make a full thread rn, girl coming over rn. 21 year old latina matched a few hours ago


What questions do u want me to ask in the post sex interview to this girl. *


----------



## JizzFarmer (Sep 21, 2020)

Given your voluptuous figure, do you sanitise your asscrack often?


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Sep 21, 2020)

Dnr


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 21, 2020)

Post sex interview JFL


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Sep 21, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *I donrt have time to make a full thread rn, girl coming over rn. 21 year old latina matched a few hours ago
> 
> 
> What questions do u want me to ask in the post sex interview to this girl. *
> ...


stfu frauding cumskin


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 21, 2020)

*FINALLY, ANOTHER ADVENTURE WITH AMNESIA*


----------



## Slayer (Sep 21, 2020)

*does she want to fuck me as well?*


----------



## Boldandbeautiful (Sep 21, 2020)

What does she think about the current political climate and if she's gonna vote for trump?


----------



## NVRH (Sep 21, 2020)

Ask her what she thinks about plastic surgery.

For girls... And for guys.


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Sep 21, 2020)

she's spending the night.* Be a gentleman and ask her if she likes her eggs scrambled.

but srs body count, max-min sizes, female dating scene, does she think men are more privileged, and what would she do if she was a man.?*


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 21, 2020)

Haha she thinks you’re gonna kill her


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Sep 21, 2020)

what does she think about your height


----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Sep 21, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> *FINALLY ANOTHER ADVENTURE WITH AMNESIA*



Forum nostalgia dealer


----------



## St. Wristcel (Sep 21, 2020)

Give me espn play by play analysis audio and everything bhai (jk JFL)


----------



## Gazzamogga (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Sep 21, 2020)

does she think pakis are med tbhtbth?


----------



## brainded (Sep 21, 2020)

First page 
Give me reacts I need dopamine


----------



## brainded (Sep 21, 2020)

Ask her if she thinks mewing is cope and if self installing mse is worth it


----------



## Suave (Sep 21, 2020)

no homo how bigs ur dick? no fraud no bonepress no bullshit, over 7 fr?


----------



## Suave (Sep 21, 2020)

brainded said:


> Ask her if she thinks mewing is cope


this is just autistic


----------



## Strafe (Sep 21, 2020)

Bro you have got to change up those mirror selfies. You look like you want to skin her alive and turn her into a lampshade JFL.


----------



## 0Ace0 (Sep 21, 2020)

'You're a big girl you can make your own decisions plz come'
He's lucky he's GL lmfao


----------



## Hades (Sep 21, 2020)

*Can you ask her to rate my cock?*

*


Spoiler: NSFW










*


----------



## Deleted member 7173 (Sep 21, 2020)

"What matters the most in long term relationships"? I already know the answer she will give, I just want to hear it from the whores mouth


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Sep 21, 2020)

what does she look like? show a pic of her like u did to your last one


----------



## Azoriko (Sep 21, 2020)

hit it for me too


----------



## ToursOverBoyo2020 (Sep 21, 2020)

ask her what she thinks of Middle Eastern guys


----------



## ToursOverBoyo2020 (Sep 21, 2020)

ask her if this guy has a sub-human lower third?


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 21, 2020)

Ask her what's the most amount of times she has masturbated in one day


----------



## sytyl (Sep 21, 2020)

plz limit the suifuel to once a week man have a heart


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 21, 2020)

Hades said:


> *Can you ask her to rate my cock?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that actually your dick? my guess is no but is it?


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 21, 2020)

Which race is most attractive and least attractive. Wanna see her confirm the racepill


----------



## Hades (Sep 21, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> is that actually your dick? my guess is no but is it?


*Yes bro totally my cock*


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 21, 2020)

Hades said:


> *Yes bro totally my cock*


i think you're being sarcastic

what was the point of posting that weird ass cock pic? just for shiggles?


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *I donrt have time to make a full thread rn, girl coming over rn. 21 year old latina matched a few hours ago
> 
> 
> What questions do u want me to ask in the post sex interview to this girl. *
> ...


ask what she thinks about curries (indian men)


----------



## the next o'pry (Sep 22, 2020)

Ask her about what does she think about the alpha vs beta thing? Like what does she think when an ugly gay “behaves “ alpha


----------



## buflek (Sep 22, 2020)

ask her what the minimum height requirements are 
ask her if a good body plays an important role in looks


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 22, 2020)

Does she like ripped man?


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Sep 22, 2020)

Ask her what minimum height rquirement she has for guys on Tinder is


----------



## buflek (Sep 22, 2020)

also ask her what she thinks of blonde/dirty blonde men


----------



## Over (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *I donrt have time to make a full thread rn, girl coming over rn. 21 year old latina matched a few hours ago
> 
> 
> What questions do u want me to ask in the post sex interview to this girl. *
> ...


*



*


----------



## Hades (Sep 22, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> i think you're being sarcastic
> 
> what was the point of posting that weird ass cock pic? just for shiggles?


*Time Online 2599:02 and you can’t tell when someone is being sarcastic?*

*Come on, son...*


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 22, 2020)

Hades said:


> *Time Online 2599:02 and you can’t tell when someone is being sarcastic?
> 
> Come on, son...*
> 
> View attachment 685347


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Sep 22, 2020)

Hades said:


> *Can you ask her to rate my cock?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5/10 bthnglngl


----------



## Polka (Sep 22, 2020)

@Amnesia 
Ask her if O'bhai mogs


----------



## NothingCanStopMe (Sep 22, 2020)

Fuck you bro, this is suifuel. The way she talks to you


----------



## Deleted member 6867 (Sep 22, 2020)

they're doing the sexy time right now haha


----------



## Deleted member 5875 (Sep 22, 2020)

Show her this




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Sep 22, 2020)

*Its true Im the girl*


----------



## wristcel (Sep 22, 2020)

goodlookingloser site has millions of threads like these with pics and proof (even vids of them banging teens lol) so if any of you can't wait for each of his threads, you can head over there to get your fix lol


----------



## wasted (Sep 22, 2020)

wristcel said:


> goodlookingloser site has millions of threads like these with pics and proof (even vids of them banging teens lol) so if any of you can't wait for each of his threads, you can head over there to get your fix lol


His blog is hedious where do I find those posts tbh ngl? Also, how tf does he get lajd that much he's not really a chad


----------



## penis3 (Sep 22, 2020)

the way she was typing to you is suifuel ngl


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Sep 22, 2020)

wristcel said:


> goodlookingloser site has millions of threads like these with pics and proof (even vids of them banging teens lol) so if any of you can't wait for each of his threads, you can head over there to get your fix lol


no way, I just checked that site and it looks like the bluepilled version of .me


----------



## flamboyant (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *I donrt have time to make a full thread rn, girl coming over rn. 21 year old latina matched a few hours ago
> 
> 
> What questions do u want me to ask in the post sex interview to this girl. *
> ...


ur a fucking King


----------



## wristcel (Sep 22, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> no way, I just checked that site and it looks like the bluepilled version of .me


really? I haven't went there in ages, but when I last did, there were legit vids of guys banging girls and stuff in their threads? (the private section)


----------



## wristcel (Sep 22, 2020)

wasted said:


> His blog is hedious where do I find those posts tbh ngl? Also, how tf does he get lajd that much he's not really a chad


the threads weren't from him (GLL) typically
Mainly just other decent looking guys who posted their own journals on his forum
I haven't looked there in well over a year, but I think there was a private area where people posted all of their proof?
Some of them guys got laid more than Amnesia lol


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Sep 22, 2020)

wristcel said:


> really? I haven't went there in ages, but when I last did, there were legit vids of guys banging girls and stuff in their threads? (the private section)


yeah right, Im not registering there just to see delusional subhumans having sex with most likely drunk/drugged out sluts


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Sep 22, 2020)

*"WOULD YOU HAVE SEX WITH SOMEONE OF ANOTHER RACE, FOR EXAMPLE INDIAN?"

I AM BEING DEAD SERIOUS HERE BROTHER*


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Sep 22, 2020)

the old well known question: height or face?


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 22, 2020)

damn i wonder what happened. i guess he went to bed after fucking and we gotta wait til he wakes up?


----------



## wristcel (Sep 22, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> damn i wonder what happened. i guess he went to bed after fucking and we gotta wait til he wakes up?


he might have got her to get some of her hot teen friends round for a group session?


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 22, 2020)

wristcel said:


> he might have got her to get some of her hot teen friends round for a group session?


doubt it tbh unless those teens are 18-19 year old post wall girls


----------



## Nisse (Sep 22, 2020)

Ask her what midface and ES ratio she prefers


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Sep 22, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> Why don’t you have an iPhone yet? @Amnesia
> 
> Shame on you


Android/iPhone pill debunked


----------



## Shebe (Sep 22, 2020)

what are her thoughts on the Israel/Palestine conflict?


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Nisse (Sep 22, 2020)

Enigmatic93 said:


>





Enigmatic93 said:


>


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 22, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> damn i wonder what happened. i guess he went to bed after fucking and we gotta wait til he wakes up?



I'll make a new thread in a few hours, shes till at my place, asleep. Meanwhile I snuck out of my bedroom to go on my laptop to play video games


----------



## wasted (Sep 22, 2020)

I like those threads ngl keep doing em


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 22, 2020)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Android/iPhone pill debunked



lol NGL she made a comment about me not having an iphone in the first 10 minutes she was over. I'll post in detail in the new thread I make


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> lol NGL she made a comment about me not having an iphone in the first 10 minutes she was over.


you still smashed tho


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 22, 2020)

Enigmatic93 said:


> you still smashed tho


Yea, so that actually proves ur point further, that even tho she thought it was weird I didnt have an iPhone she still spread her legs


She left her purse in my front room, not going thru it tho. I'm not THAT big of a creep

@Patrick Baitman


----------



## wristcel (Sep 22, 2020)

living everyones dream!
Bang another one today!!


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 22, 2020)

wristcel said:


> living everyones dream!
> Bang another one today!!


i have a few more lined up. I will try to keep this streak going. So far 3 girls in 4 days. I honestly dont find it fun anymore but I will do it for the reps


----------



## wristcel (Sep 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> i have a few more lined up. I will try to keep this streak going. So far 3 girls in 4 days. I honestly dont find it fun anymore but I will do it for the reps


do it man!!
My slayer friend banged like 12 girls in a week a while back lol (on holiday in fairness, but he's a super slayer/handsome dude and could get similar resutls here if he wanted)


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> * in the post sex interview to this girl. *


LOL.
What does she think about the wall?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 23, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> i have a few more lined up. I will try to keep this streak going. So far 3 girls in 4 days. I honestly dont find it fun anymore but I will do it for the reps


If you are an introvert, this will be draining mentally.
If you are highly extraverted, you will like it better/more.


----------

